# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  test fwto

## fireman

test fwto

----------


## fireman



----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Αντώνη είσαι πυροσβέστης;* :Confused0007:

----------


## fireman

ναι φίλε Κωνσταντίνε

----------


## pantelis_plio



----------


## maik78

Για να δοκιμασω και εγω.

----------


## zweet

πως επισυναπτεις φωτο?

----------


## vagelis76

> πως επισυναπτεις φωτο?


Ευτυχώς που τη βοηθήσατε τη κοπέλα βρε....εσείς δε δυσκολευτήκατε ποτέ????? :Confused0006:  :Confused0006: Τα νεύρα μου..... :Fighting0055:  :Fighting0029:  :Mad0234: 


το φόρουμ έχει δύο εργαλεία για να ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες πολύ εύκολα. 
Πρωτ' απ' όλα για να απαντήσεις επιλέγεις *"Εξελιγμένη Επεξεργασία"*.

Στη σελίδα που βγαίνει, λίγο πιο χαμηλά, θα δεις *"Display the upload form from Photobucket"* και ακόμα λίγο πιο κάτω "Upload your images to Imageshack".

To *photobucket* και το *imageshack*, είναι 2 διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν ιντερνετικά άλμπουμ φωτογραφιών.
*
Για να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες μέσω imageshack:*

Εφόσον δεν έχεις γραφτεί σε καμία απο αυτές τις δύο υπηρεσίες, πιο πρακτικό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις το *imageshack*.

- Πατάς το κουμπάκι "Αναζήτηση" που βρίσκεται κάτω     απο τη φράση "Upload your images to imageshack" και επιλέγεις απο τον     υπολογιστή σου τη φωτογραφία που θέλεις να ανεβάσεις.

- Αφού επιλέξεις τη φωτογραφία σου πατάς το κουμπάκι "host it".

- Θα σου ανοίξει ένα καινούριο tab με τη φωτογραφία     σου ανεβασμένη και κάτι κωδικούς απο κάτω. Απο αυτούς μαυρίζεις  αυτόν    που λέγεται "Forum thumbnail". Μετά κάνεις επάνω του δεξί κλικ  και    επιλέγεις "Αντιγραφή".

- Επιστρέφεις στο φόρουμ, πατάς επάνω στο πεδίο που γράφεις το μήνυμα δεξί κλικ, και επιλέγεις "Επικόλληση".



Αν έχεις λογαριασμούς σε κάποια απο αυτές τις υπηρεσίες τα πράγματα     είναι πιο απλά, γιατί μιά φωτογραφία που την έχεις ανεβάσει απο πριν     π.χ. στο photobucket, δεν χρειάζεται να την ξαναανεβάσεις.

*πως ανεβάζω φώτο ..???*

----------


## zweet

ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## makis97

να δωκιμασω και εγω

----------


## makis97

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## μαρια ν



----------


## kazamias

για να
 δοκιμασουμε να δουμε αν βγαινει μεγαλυτερη.

----------


## kazamias

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/807/66848058.jpg/

----------


## kazamias

τωρα τα εκανα σαλατα.

----------


## mitsman

Βασιλη ακου να δεις πως θα το κανεις!!!
Θα upload now και θα στην εμφανιση μικρη οπως την εβαλες εδω....
θα πατησεις πανω της και θα στην μεγαλωσει. θα πας ακριβως κατω απο την εικονα και πατωντας αριστερο κλικ θα συρεις το ποντικι μεχρι να γινει μπλε η εικονα...
τοτε θα την εχεις επιλεξει... κανεις αντιγραφη λοιπον... και επικολληση εδω!
καταλαβες???

----------


## kazamias

οκ καταλαβα.ευχαριστω.

----------


## zack27

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

τεστ

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/408/dsc01387m.jpg/

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13



----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13



----------


## mitsman

Νικο το βρηκαμε?????????????

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

χαχαχα,ναι ρε.Ολα οκ.....Εκανα δοκιμη τοτε που ηθελα να ανεβασω φωτο για τα java της Δεσποινας.....Ευχαριστω παντως

----------

